

The Ultimate List of Monthly Blogger Income Reports - cashflowdiaries
http://www.cashflowdiaries.com/blog-income-reports/

======
cashflowdiaries
It doesnt make any sense really. I started my blog 3 months ago and ive made a
tiny bit of money but if I was making money like that I would quit my job and
blog for a living. It can be done apparently.

------
cashflowdiaries
The #1 Blogger on the list made 142k last month. Yes that is $142,000 in one
month. The last ranked blogger #41 made $-195.41.

Kinda crazy!

------
joelags
I cant believe how much some of those blogs are making.

